# storm hawks



## MacroKaiju (Jul 29, 2007)

Now I know that this has bliped a few furs radars by this point being that there's honest to god furry characters. What are your thoughts on it? It seems alright, the production style is very interesting, cgi cell shading. Course there's also the "canadian" canine team that I can't help but think are cool.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 29, 2007)

The show does get cool points for having furry characters. Plus the show isn't as bad as you'd think.


----------



## Vegex (Jul 29, 2007)

It sucks ass, it's un-original and it's boring

Also: very lame art-style


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 29, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> Course there's also the "canadian" canine team that I can't help but think are cool.



Do you know where I could find images of these? I looked on the official site but they don't seem to be listed there.



			
				Vegex said:
			
		

> It sucks ass, it's un-original and it's boring



I'm not going to say you're wrong till I've seen the show myself, but you think maybe you could actually EXPLAIN how it's all those things?



			
				Vegex said:
			
		

> Also: very lame art-style



Translation: Cel shading ALWAYS = bad character and layout design and poor animation, always.


----------



## Vegex (Jul 29, 2007)

Everything about the show is 1-D

LET'S WIN A RACE EVERYONE!

That's about it....I think....


Eh, I don't care anymore...


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 29, 2007)

i wish we had shows that looked that cool when i was a kid. unfortunately, im not one of those furs that still watches disney cartoons.

cant really speak for teh content, but props for having furries in it


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jul 29, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> Everything about the show is 1-D
> 
> LET'S WIN A RACE EVERYONE!
> 
> ...



somewhat, I mihgt know more if I was paying more attention to it; think there's some guy who wants to take over the world so yea hardly a groundbreaking storyline but who cares? it's a cartoon, you love it or hate it or think it's ok. Pretty much if you look at it and think about it for a second it pretty much screams of Jack X Racing. Cool main guy with some kind of little furred mamal as copilot and they race around on wierd machines that are part motorcycle part jet fighter. Like I said it's not very deep, but it sure looks cool to me.


----------



## DarkMeW (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd like to expand on the How much Storm Hawks sucks motion. First of all the characters are incredibly shallow, even for a cartoon series. The main story line concept will only lend it's self towards idiotic repeative formulaic episodes. Not to mention the style of animation really doesn't look good, at all. Thankfully I fast forwarded through most of the mindless chatter coming from the voice acting for meth heads group that put together that cast and found the show that I meant to record. Dam DVD recorder.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

Like I said, I'll have to watch the show before I can make a real judgment on the content, but based on the trailers the animation and character design seem on par with if not above the quality of what constitutes "animation" these days.

BTW WTF is it with Vegex getting banned like every week?


----------



## themocaw (Jul 30, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> BTW WTF is it with Vegex getting banned like every week?



It's a fundamental property of the universe.  Scientists adjust their atomic clocks based on the time period between Vegex bannings.  It's called the Vegex Banwagon Temporal Constant.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Do you know where I could find images of these? I looked on the official site but they don't seem to be listed there.



Here ya go:

http://www.stormhawks.com/default.aspx?obj=SQUADRON&id=11


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 18, 2008)

Show is dead in the water ever since they switched to an earlier time.

Had the potential to be something....okay, but not anymore.

Kinda sad. I liked Junko. And Finn. And the idea of them having sex. <3


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, the characters and plots were very much designed for little kids - repetitive and shallow - but the animation wasn't half-bad, many of the nonhuman characters were well designed and I liked the idea of a world that consists of tiny multiple floating islands (or mesas, I never watched enough to figure that one out).


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Am I bad for wishing for adult art/fanfic of Starling and Repton and wishing I was in Starling's place? Damn, hot sexy lizard FTW


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I've just found out that the Art Director of Storm Hawks does commissions from his DA page. He posts his own SH fanart, looks good

http://skyknightnd.deviantart.com/


----------



## Gamba (Jun 25, 2008)

Eh, I gotta be honest I like it. It's one of the few new cartoons I actually watch.


----------

